# Full Livery Leeds / Wakefield / Castleford area



## conkers (19 October 2017)

I am looking for a Full Livery yard around the South/ South East Leeds, Wakefield or Castleford area.  Within a half hour drive of Junction 40 of the M1

Ideally would like all year turn out, good hacking, school.  I don't know the area at all and am struggling to find anywhere with any vacancies.  Any help will be gratefully received.


----------



## Beth206 (20 October 2017)

If you follow Leeds equestrian on Facebook there are often lots that come up on there. 

The other week I noticed a few vacancies advertised outside livery yards down Back Lane in Farnley (Leeds), it is literally yard after yard down the lane so I'm not sure which ones it was but highly recommend that area for keeping a horse. 

I think you might struggle for all year turn out for a full livery, I am on DIY as I really need to keep my mare out 24/7, but for that I sacrifice no facilities but reasonably good hacking in a quiet area.


----------



## Mr Punch (20 October 2017)

What kind of budget do you have? 

Agree with Beth Leeds Equestrian is a good place to look on FB.  Also have a look on Livery Yards West Yorkshire page as lots are advertised on there.  

Crickethill Equestrian is a good one for full livery which is in Gildersome.  It's straight off Junction 27 of the M62.   It's not cheap but the standard of care is really good. 

Martingale Farm is also full livery.  A girl I know works there.  I've not been but she always had high standards so I can imagine it would be good.  

Which yards have you tried?   PM me if you want if it's easier and i'll try think of some more.  It's just quite a wide area you're looking at so there are a lot!


----------

